# Subfourms Test

## Onip

Girando per il forum ho trovato questo. Praticamente è in corso il test del sistema di subforum che verrà adottato in questi fourm.

Per chi fosse interessato traduco pure un paio di info utili.

Il forum di test si trova a questo indirizzo http://fgo.iansview.com/ . 

Il login al dominio (la finestra che viene fuori quando ci si prova a connettere) è

user: subforums

pass: test

il login al forum è uguale a quello che si aveva qui qualche settimana fa quando hanno fatto lo snapshot del database.

Buon Divertimento!!

----------

## federico

Molto, molto figo.

Se riuscissero anche a far funzionare in maniera decente il search, che in phpBB2 fa _schifo_ sarebbe ancora piu' figo  :Smile: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

ma perchè pasta & pizza e chat? mentre i tedeschi hanno 500 forum?

----------

## luna80

si vero: figo!

spero soltanto che cambiano il titolo di "pasta & pizza"; sembra un pò una presa in giro, o no? e poi per noi svizzeri allora ci dovrebbero anche aggiungere il cioccolato   :Wink: 

scherzi a parte non male, sicuramente sarà meglio di ora anche se all'inizio forse ci vorrà un pò di istruzione ed i moderatori dovranno lavorare per spostare vari 3d inseriti nel subforum sbagliato...

----------

## Anthony55789

Mi stavo chidendo una cosa (forse piu di una   :Laughing: )

1)Non potevano usare nelle subforum una struttura a spoiler per rendere piu disinvolto il forum ora sembra imho un accozzaglia.

2)Poi cos'è sto PASTA e PIZZA  :Shocked:  è una presa in giro...spero di no  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

penso che sia una prova per creare i vari subforum. nel senso: magari non hanno idea di come modificare il tutto e pensavano fosse una cosa spiritosa.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Infatti è solo un forum di test...

quando (se mai) verranno introdotti verranno decisi quali subforum adottare (il subforum OTW italiano)

----------

## Onip

sisi, sono solo prove. nel post che ho linkato è specificato (+ o - tra le righe ) .

----------

## gutter

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> ma perchè pasta & pizza e chat? mentre i tedeschi hanno 500 forum?

 

E' un fprum di test i nomi _ovviamente_ verranno cambiati   :Wink: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

bellissimo! e anche pasta e pizza non ci sta male!!!

 :Very Happy: 

... il mondo senza italiani sarebbe più triste!! ne sono sicuro!!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## knefas

Testato e sembra proprio promettente. Spero li passino presto di qua, ne abbiamo bisogno!  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *knefas wrote:*   

> Testato e sembra proprio promettente. Spero li passino presto di qua, ne abbiamo bisogno! 

 

Credo che la richiesta di test fosse per farne un uso un poco piú "intenso". Adesso che vi si chiede di andare ad aprire post a volontá (anche OT...) avete bisogno di farvi pregare?

----------

## gutter

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Credo che la richiesta di test fosse per farne un uso un poco piú "intenso". Adesso che vi si chiede di andare ad aprire post a volontá (anche OT...) avete bisogno di farvi pregare?

 

LOL   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Non c'è piacere se non nel caso in cui:

```
postcount++
```

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Credo che la richiesta di test fosse per farne un uso un poco piú "intenso". Adesso che vi si chiede di andare ad aprire post a volontá (anche OT...) avete bisogno di farvi pregare?

 ma non c'è gusto se è una cosa "legalizzata"   :Wink: 

 *gutter wrote:*   

> E' un fprum di test i nomi _ovviamente_ verranno cambiati 

 

si, lo so, però quelli degli altri sono normali, non prese per il fondoschiena...

----------

## GuN_jAcK

ma loooool pasta pizza mi ha fatto rotolare invece  :Very Happy: 

wow che bello sentire aria di novità  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## knefas

Stamattina in GFF hanno detto che avrebbero aggiunto dei subforum per i forum internazionali (dal post sembrerebbe in poche ore/giorni). 

Si puo' discutere/e' gia' stato discusso su quali subforum aprire/chiedere per questo forum?  :Smile: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> si vero: figo!
> 
> spero soltanto che cambiano il titolo di "pasta & pizza"; sembra un pò una presa in giro, o no? e poi per noi svizzeri allora ci dovrebbero anche aggiungere il cioccolato  
> 
> 

 

la spiegazione e' una sola: rosicano. e di brutto.

lasciateli rosicare  :Wink: 

----------

## Guglie

 *knefas wrote:*   

> Stamattina in GFF hanno detto che avrebbero aggiunto dei subforum per i forum internazionali (dal post sembrerebbe in poche ore/giorni). 

 

ho notato che da un po' è comparsa la freccia come nel forum di test, al posto di "Indice del forum -> Italian"

----------

## lavish

 *Guglie wrote:*   

> ho notato che da un po' è comparsa la freccia come nel forum di test, al posto di "Indice del forum -> Italian"

 

Anche io   :Laughing: 

----------

## randomaze

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *Guglie wrote:*   ho notato che da un po' è comparsa la freccia come nel forum di test, al posto di "Indice del forum -> Italian" 
> 
> Anche io  

 

Beh, mi sembra una pregevole perla grafica che arricchisce il colpo d'occhio  :Mr. Green: 

La realtá é che al momento abbiamo bloccato i subforum perché invece di "pizza e pasta" noi preferiremmo titolare "friends of Pavarotti", o "mandolino e tarantella"... purtroppo mi sa che vinceranno loro (sono in maggioranza!) e dovremmo tenerci "pizza & pasta"  :Sad: 

----------

## lavish

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> La realtá é che al momento abbiamo bloccato i subforum perché invece di "pizza e pasta" noi preferiremmo titolare "friends of Pavarotti", o "mandolino e tarantella"... purtroppo mi sa che vinceranno loro (sono in maggioranza!) e dovremmo tenerci "pizza & pasta" 

 

LOOOOOOOL

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> La realtá é che al momento abbiamo bloccato i subforum perché invece di "pizza e pasta" noi preferiremmo titolare "friends of Pavarotti", o "mandolino e tarantella"... purtroppo mi sa che vinceranno loro (sono in maggioranza!) e dovremmo tenerci "pizza & pasta" 

 

io sto per friends of pavarotti...

----------

## earcar

Pare che i subforums siano attivi  :Very Happy: 

Ma perchè ce li hanno solo i tedeschi??  :Evil or Very Mad: 

e per essere più esplicito:

@mods: vogliamo anche noi i subforums!!

**earcar  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *earcar wrote:*   

> @mods: vogliamo anche noi i subforums!!

 

Arrivano arrivano  :Very Happy: 

----------

## earcar

 :Very Happy: 

[paparazzo_mode] Che subforums avremo? Dai, un'anticipazione! [/paparazzo_mode]  :Laughing: 

----------

## Luca89

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *earcar wrote:*   @mods: vogliamo anche noi i subforums!! 
> 
> Arrivano arrivano 

 

Ottimo!!  :Laughing: 

----------

## lavish

habemus subforum  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Luca89

Io ne farei un altro dove mettere i vari howto, tips, faq, etc etc

----------

## randomaze

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Io ne farei un altro dove mettere i vari howto, tips, faq, etc etc

 

Una cosa alla volta. Intanto vediamo questo, poi nel futuro si vedrá  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

Si un "repository" di howto sarebbe figo  :Smile: 

----------

## Bionicle

 *federico wrote:*   

> Si un "repository" di howto sarebbe figo 

 

Quoto in pieno

----------

## gutter

 *Bionicle wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   Si un "repository" di howto sarebbe figo  
> 
> Quoto in pieno

 

Vediamo come vanno le cose con questo. Decicederemo "on the road" per il resto  :Wink: 

----------

